# Ringelnatter im Koiteich



## Doc (28. Juni 2016)

Problematisch ... oder eher nicht? ...  Argh


----------



## Golo (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Markus,

ich würde sagen:

Schön, freu Dich, hat nicht jeder in seinem Garten... 

Sie wird sich zwar (sofern vorhanden) ein paar kleine Fische holen, aber es sind auf jeden Fall schützenswerte, schöne Tiere.

Ich hatte auch vor 3 Jahren mal eine an meinem Teich, hab' sie danach leider nie wieder gesehen.

Viele Grüße  Ralph


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2016)

Hi Markus,

für Koi höchstens wenn die Natter adult und sie noch sehr klein (<15cm) und net ganz so fit sind. Für die __ Ringelnatter wenn sie noch klein/dünn ist und die Koi sehr groß sind

ab und an ist auch mal die eine oder andere Ringelnatter der Gegend an meinen Teich zu sehen. Das einzige Problem was die verursachen: Muttern und Schwager traun sich erst mal net mehr in den Garten

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem was die verursachen: Muttern und Schwager traun sich erst mal net mehr in den Garten


Och, das kann aber auch ein Vorteil sein


----------



## pema (28. Juni 2016)

Ich habe letzte Woche eine __ Ringelnatter in einem Teich des botanischen Gartens der RUB Bochum gesehen. Ich war richtig aus dem Häuschen. Wenn ich mal so ein Tier bei mir im Teich sehen würde...ich würde glatt extra Fische als Futter kaufen.
petra


----------



## JensderMaurer (28. Juni 2016)

Tach,

wir hatten letztes Jahr nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine __ Ringelnatter zu Gast. Im Teich halten sich vier Koi auf und __ Frösche sowieso  Sie sonnte sich auf der kleinen Schwimminsel und lauerte auf Beute. Dieses Jahr habe ich sie noch nicht wieder gesehen. Vielleicht kommt sie ja noch einmal wieder...

Hier schwamm sie zur Insel durch den Teich, leider etwas unscharf..
 
  

Jens


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2016)

Servus Markus

Freue Dich, hast ein gesundes Wasser ...

Bei uns sind im Moment drei Exemplare zu Gange.

Eine davon beim Erdkrötenquappen verspeisen






Die selbe die ihrem Namen alle Ehre macht





Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2016)

@ Helmut
Hat jetzt überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun....aber warum kannst du Bilder im Vollformat einstellen?
petra


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2016)

Hi Petra,
das liegt vielleicht an der "grünen" Farbe


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2016)

Aha....
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2016)

Hi,

mit Wildtieren muß man hier im Kreis Marburg auch immer häufiger rechnen

seit 3 Jahren brüten hier wieder Störche
Luchse tauchen immer wieder mal auf Überwachungskameras auf
mitten in der Stadt brüten seit einiger Zeit Uhus auf den Türmen der Elisabethkirche
vor 2 Monaten wurde in 10km Luftlinie von meinem Teich ein junger Wolf überfahren
die Tage an fast gleicher Ecke ne Wildkatze
und seit 3 Tagen sieht man nahe beim Dorf abends einen Schwarzstorch auf den feuchten, abgemähten Bachwiesen am Waldrand nach Beute suchen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2016)

Na wart mal ab, bald kommen auch noch unsere Elche, welche immer mal wieder über die Oder einwandern. Und vom Ösiland noch der Brumbär .......


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2016)

Schön wär's...
aber dann werden die auch überfahren.
petra


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2016)

pema schrieb:


> @ Helmut
> Hat jetzt überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun....aber warum kannst du Bilder im Vollformat einstellen?
> petra


Ich habe ein schon hochgeladenes Bild verlinkt.
Das kann jeder User hier und hat nix mit meiner Tätigkeit hier zu tun.

Wenn du auf "Meine Anhänge" (rechts neben "Datei hochladen") klickst geht eine Fenster auf wo du deine bereits hochgeladenen Bilder siehst.
Wie du dann ein Bild in einen Beitrag einbindest geht aus der Fensterüberschrift hervor.
Die Bilder werden dann in voller Größe dargestellt.

Probiers mal im Testforum aus.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2016)

Dann nochmal:
Aha..
petra


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mit Wildtieren muß man hier im Kreis Marburg auch immer häufiger rechnen
> 
> ...



Tolle Gegend Frank ... beneidenswert.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2016)

Hi Helmut,

durch die Topographie der Gegend (eingerahmt von den Hochlagen von Taunus/Westerwald in Westen und Vogelsberg/Rhön/Thüringer Wald im Osten und dem den nur wenigen km hier am Flaschenhals zwischen Lahn und Eder mit den geringen Höhenunterschieden dazwischen ja schon immer ein begehrtes Durchzugsgebiet von Tieren/Pflanzen zwischen Rhein-Main/Süddeutschland und norddeutscher Tiefebene gewesen


----------

